# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Gởi bài viết lên diễn đàn không được

## tcltcl15

Không biết sao mình gởi bài viết lên diễn dàn bằng trình duyệt Google Chrome mà cứ bị báo lỗi như hình quài. Bạn nào biết cách khắc phục chỉ mình với. Mà mình gởi bằng IE thì lại được. Máy mình xài win7 và mình cũng ko sử dùng phần mềm diệt virut nào cả. Cám ơn các bạn

----------


## CKD

Chrome bạn có chặn script hay cookie gì ko?

----------


## Phương Phương

da cho em hỏi em viết chủ đề mãi mà cứ hiện như vậy là sao ạ?
đến giờ e vẫn chưa đăng được bài nào, mong các anh , chị giúp đỡ , e x in cảm ơn  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gamo

Trong bài của bạn có link hay image gì đó ra bên ngoài, phải viết từ 2 bài trở lên mới được post bài có link

----------

Phương Phương

----------


## khai tâm

> Trong bài của bạn có link hay image gì đó ra bên ngoài, phải viết từ 2 bài trở lên mới được post bài có link


Cho e hỏi ké, làm sao đăng bài trên diễn đàn cần bán a? :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

> Cho e hỏi ké, làm sao đăng bài trên diễn đàn cần bán a?


Vui lòng xem http://forum.cncprovn.com/forums/2-Noi-quy-Thong-bao

----------


## cuocsongs

2 bài viết trở lên mới gửi được link và ảnh bạn à .

----------


## vanvulinh01

Mình cũng bị tương tự như chủ thớt

----------


## cokhimha

Nhân tiện cho mình hỏi làm cách nào để chỉnh sửa bài viết đã đăng trên forum các bác nhỉ?

----------

